# droghe da prestazione



## sophiagobel

Hola, les agradecería su ayuda en la traducción al castellano de la frase "droghe da prestazione", dentro de la oración: "Si traduce quindi nel ricorso agli psicofarmaci, così come alle droghe da prestazione, come la cocaina o le droghe da contesto."

Mi versión: "Se traduce por lo tanto en el hecho de recurrir a los psicofármacos, así como a las drogas de _performance_, como la cocaína y las drogas recreativas".

Desde ya gracias!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non ci hai spiegato il contesto da cui hai preso quel pezzo di frase.


----------



## sophiagobel

Se trata de un libro de psicología. El contexto de la cita es el tratamiento de la depresión en la adolescencia.


----------



## tefNutella

...Frecuentemente he encontrado _sustancias dopantes_


----------



## sophiagobel

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, tefNutella. ¡Saludos!


----------



## tefNutella

no hay de qué 
Se encuentra también tus "drogas de performance" pero creo que "dopantes" es un anglicismo más comprensible que nuestro "droghe da prestazione".


----------



## sophiagobel

Buen día, he seguido buscando y también encontré "drogas de rendimiento", referido a todo tipo de "rendimiento": en las relaciones sociales, el deporte, el desempeño profesional o escolar, etc. ¿Se trata de eso la "prestazione" de la frase en italiano?

Por otro lado, busqué el uso que se le da a dopante y está demasiado inclinado hacia el lado del deporte.

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

_Prestazione _y _rendimento _son sinónimos.


----------



## sophiagobel

Muchas gracias, Geviert, ¿entonces sería correcto al igual que "sustancias dopantes" sugerido antes? Buenas tardes.


----------



## Geviert

Correctos son ambos, pero como bien se ha notado, dopante tiene una connotación implícita referida al ámbito deportivo generalmente. Yo escribiría "droga de rendimiento".


----------



## sophiagobel

Una vez más, gracias, y espero que las explicaciones de este hilo sirvan en adelante a otras personas, ya que no encontré nada al respecto en la red. Saludos a todos


----------



## Mos_l

Ciao,
scusa se scrivo in italiano ma vista l'ora mi è più facile e veloce...
Credo che "_droga da prestazione_" potrebbe essere "sostanze dopanti".
D'altro canto in un testo che sto leggendo, del Ministero della Sanità, con "droga di prestazione" si riferiscono alla metanfetamina e alla cocaina: _[...] Accanto a droghe psichedeliche e allucinogene vengono utilizzate anche droghe di prestazione come il crystal e la cocaina. Questa categoria di giovani, dunque, cerca l'evasione, [...] ma anche la durata e la resistenza fisica (garantite dalle *droghe stimolanti*) necessarie per soddisfare il proprio bisogno di onnipotenza e restare in piedi tutta la notte in discoteca [e bla bla ...]_"

Ora però nasce il dubbio se la cocaina possa essere elencata tra i dopanti, in rete si trovano molte discussioni al proposito... forse quindi "droghe stimiolanti", come suggerito dal testo, potrebbe essere un alternativa.

Sin embargo nunca he oido ablar de "_droghe da contesto_" y creo que "las drogas recreativas" es la interpretación correcta a la que nunca habría podido llegar.


----------



## sophiagobel

Hola, Mos_I
No hay problema en que respondas en italiano, gracias por tu respuesta. Comento para seguir pensando:
en general una primera dificultad en estos términos es que a veces quedan en el uso formas abreviada de su definición que suele ser más larga, tal vez por eso te costaba llegar a convertir "droghe da contesto" en "drogas recreativas". Las "droghe da contesto" se llaman "drogas de contexto específico", porque se consumen en lugares y momentos específicos: los jóvenes durante el fin de semana, en lugares de baile y recreación; y por esto último también se llaman "drogas recreativas", además de que propician las relaciones interpersonales o la empatía.
Asimismo, y ahora vuelvo a relacionar esto con "droghe da prestazione", las "droghe da prestazione" al parecer son las que aumentan la debida "prestazione" o "rendimiento" en cualquier actividad, como estar todo el fin de semana activo bailando; o en actividades y profesiones muy demandantes de "rendimiento" (resistencia, lucidez, vigilia, concentración), para el caso de la cocaína;y es desde este punto de vista que creo que las agrupan juntas.
 No se estaba hablando de deporte, por eso me parecía ok la sugerencia de Geviert, de no usar "dopantes" pues este útimo es un término claramente del deporte, aunque tal vez está extendiendo un poco su campo semántico, pero más a nivel coloquial y no en textos de psicología como es el caso de lo que leíste y del texto con el que estoy trabajando.

En el texto donde tuve la duda, en cambio, no se habla de deporte, pero sí agrupan del mismo modo que encontraste tú la cocaína y las metanfetaminas o "drogas nuevas", bajo el rubro de "droghe da prestazione" en general. En cuanto a usar "estimulantes", me hace dudar, porque este término se aplica también a todo otro tipo de sustancias que no tienen que ver con las drogas ilegales de las que se está tratanto en mi texto.
Resumen, creo que seguimos entre dos posibles igualmente válidas: "*drogas de rendimiento*" (más elíptica por lo explicado antes que es un 'resumen' de una definición más extensa); o "*drogas estimulantes*", más explícita, con el riesgo de incluir sustancias psicoactivas legales, además de las ilegales que es de las que se habla aquí.
Saludos y gracias otra vez


----------



## Geviert

sin duda, el riesgo de ambigüedad con drogas estimulantes es mayor que con sustancias dopantes ( estimulante puede ser la cafeína, para más de uno una droga


----------



## Mos_l

Hola,
aqui tienes una sencillia clasificación de las drogas por sus efectos psico-fisiológicos: LINK  
tambien veo que las "drogas estimulantes" puede ser lamada "psicostimolante" y de todas formas aqui tambien la cafeína està junta con la cocaina.
Tambien en este relato de los "Polizia di Stato"(.pdf) las "cocaina, anfetamina e derivati anfetaminici, caffeina GHB, Smart drugs, antidepressivi e Khat"  estan indicados como "droghe stimolanti"

De todas formas, parese que en idioma castellano es lo mismo y que, en un relato echo por el "Centros Integración Juvenil", un  organismo Méxicano de participación estatal, hay la misma clasificación (.pdf)

...asi que parese que hay distintas maneras por clasificar las drogas, segun su origen (naturales, sintéticas y semi-sintéticas); por situación jurídica (legal y ilegal); 
por sus efectos psico-fisiológicos (estimulantes, depresivas, alucinógenas); ateniendo a sus efectos  farmacológico y desde la perspectiva psico-social que tienen en cuenta los efectos de carácter psicológico y social que ejercen sobre el consumidor, siendo estos la dependencia física y psicológica y la tolerancia. (link: wilipedia y wikidrogas(???))


ademas, me parese que doping y dopante no están comprendidos en stas clasificaciones... y no se refiere a unas substancias especiales, sino que a la administración o uso por parte de un atleta de cualquier sustancia ajena al organismo con la intención de aumentar en un modo artificial y deshonesto su mejora del rendimiento en la competición. Asi que la clasificación de las sustancias dopantes incluye a una serie de sustancias que forman parte de diferentes familias de anestésicos, hormonas, estimulantes...


----------

